# F-35b



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

The Kittyhawk Models just release the boxart of your new kit... The F-35B. The kit comes in 1/48 scale and coming soon will be ready to sale...










Didn't know if anyone know about it.

Bud


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The artwork is nice. I checked their website and it seems to be a work in progress at the moment. Just a photo of a Harrier as a placeholder for their catalogue.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

If it come's out today or next year, it looks like a cool kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Their first (and only) kit, the F-94C is not half bad. It's a good, solid, kit. A bit basic here and there, but no real issues either.


----------

